# What is this??



## Limitless (Sep 22, 2021)

This is pretty heavy. Dug it up the other day. It has 1930 in the metal


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 22, 2021)

Prototype artificial leg/hip replacement...


----------



## embe (Sep 22, 2021)

Doesn't look very comfortable, but you may be on to something.  State of the art in 1930 is a lot different than today.  So they would have cast three different sizes and ground down (literally) each size from the casting?


----------



## K6TIM (Sep 22, 2021)

Limitless said:


> This is pretty heavy. Dug it up the other day. It has 1930 in the metal


could be a branding iron?


----------



## Len (Sep 22, 2021)

That is what I first thought. Yet, the end doesn't look flat enough to me. (Just glad I'm not a cow!  Perhaps something out of the Birmingham Iron Works??


----------



## embe (Sep 23, 2021)

What does it look like from the end?  Maybe take a couple pics from different angles with a ruler beside to give it a sense of scale


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 23, 2021)

I think this is a coal shaker grate from an old coal fired furnace. My grandfather had a coal bin in the basement, allowed coal ashes to drop down and be dumped outside.

Cliff


----------



## Limitless (Sep 23, 2021)

embe said:


> What does it look like from the end?  Maybe take a couple pics from different angles with a ruler beside to give it a sense of scale


I will do that today and repost


----------



## Limitless (Sep 23, 2021)

Ye Olde Prospector said:


> I think this is a coal shaker grate from an old coal fired furnace. My grandfather had a coal bin in the basement, allowed coal ashes to drop down and be dumped outside.
> 
> Cliff


I noticed where I dug this up.... There were chunks of coal everywhere in that area.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 23, 2021)

Limitless said:


> I noticed where I dug this up.... There were chunks of coal everywhere in that area.


That would make scense.

Cliff


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 29, 2021)

Limitless said:


> This is pretty heavy. Dug it up the other day. It has 1930 in the metal


I am almost certain that it is part of the cast iron ash grate from a wood or coal burning stove or heater.


----------



## jc_john1 (Sep 30, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Prototype artificial leg/hip replacement...


Oddly enough that was exactly my first thought ...


----------

